# Gift of time



## seatrout (Apr 28, 2006)

marriott just email me their sale during christmass holiday.  Everyone should check it out.  i book the 2br at Ko Olina for $1200 which is around the maintenance fees for the place.


----------



## davemy (Apr 28, 2006)

i wish i could talk the wife into another vacation! sounds to good to be true. even if you don't go, deposit with interval for  as little as $ 800.00 dollars and pick up another weeks vacation.


----------



## Beverley (Apr 29, 2006)

Or two, we bought Ocea Point 2 bedroom for 750, deposited it with II and also got an accommodation cert. Are you sure you can't talk her into it )
You could go another year?? 

Beverley


----------



## Retired TSO (Apr 29, 2006)

Beverley said:
			
		

> Or two, we bought Ocea Point 2 bedroom for 750, deposited it with II and also got an accommodation cert. Are you sure you can't talk her into it )
> You could go another year??
> 
> Beverley


I am thinking of doing the same. Would an Ocean Point 2 BR Ocean FRONT for $800.00 have higher trading value than the OceanView at $750.00??


----------



## floyddl (Apr 29, 2006)

Retired TSO said:
			
		

> I am thinking of doing the same. Would an Ocean Point 2 BR Ocean FRONT for $800.00 have higher trading value than the OceanView at $750.00??




No, views have no trading power with II.  If you plan to deposit it just take the lowest cost unit/view.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 29, 2006)

Beverley said:
			
		

> Or two, we bought Ocea Point 2 bedroom for 750, deposited it with II and also got an accommodation cert. Are you sure you can't talk her into it )
> You could go another year??
> 
> Beverley


 
Can you deposit a week with II that you get through this program if it's for another MVCI resort that you actually don't own and is not listed on your II acount?

:whoopie: I just reserved a 2 bedroom OV at Waiohai that I'm definitively am planning on using.  It's the last MVCI property in HI that I haven't been to.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Clemson Fan,

The answer to your question is yes. Today I received an e-mail from Marriott with a list of available units. So I called II to see which ones would pull an AC out of the three I chose. Spain (my home resorts) wouldn't. SurfWatch, another of my home resorts, was no longer available but France was (plus Aruba and Hawaii but too expensive to give to II as a deposit). So I booked a 2BR at Grand Chateau which I gave to II. You have to do this through Marriott Owner Services. It then gets allocated an II number and will show up on your account. Then you can do an on-line exchange request. I've been told the AC will follow in a couple of days.

I'm curious to see what the AC will deliver as am tied to UK school holidays. Last time I got one I ended up giving it away to a friend (have to buy a guest cert from II). 

Good luck,
Carole


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 29, 2006)

cwtkm3 said:
			
		

> Hi Clemson Fan,
> 
> The answer to your question is yes. Today I received an e-mail from Marriott with a list of available units. So I called II to see which ones would pull an AC out of the three I chose. Spain (my home resorts) wouldn't. SurfWatch, another of my home resorts, was no longer available but France was (plus Aruba and Hawaii but too expensive to give to II as a deposit). So I booked a 2BR at Grand Chateau which I gave to II. You have to do this through Marriott Owner Services. It then gets allocated an II number and will show up on your account. Then you can do an on-line exchange request. I've been told the AC will follow in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I called II too and received the same info.  I just reserved a 2 bedroom at BeachPlace for $832.48 after taxes.  That's cheaper than what the MF's are for this place, and it's a true New Years week to boot.  I just deposited it with II and as soon as they confirm the reservation with Marriott, then an AC will follow.  I expect to translate that into two Hawaii weeks as I'm soon going to be living there and will be able to take advantage of the flexchange period rather easily with the AC.

I wish I had more vacation time b/c this is a great deal IMO.:whoopie:


----------



## cwtkm3 (Apr 29, 2006)

Great news. Good luck with your AC


----------



## seatrout (Apr 29, 2006)

I ended up reserving 5 different week for a family reunion.  Will be deposint 3 of it and getting 3 AC.  Does anyone know how late can we deposit and still have decent trading power.  The AC expire in one year so if I deposit all the same time, then the three AC would expired the same time.

Triet


----------



## ml855 (Apr 29, 2006)

I just called II about whether I would receive a AC for picking up a Maui Gift of time week with check-in on Dec 31st and was told no AC for that date.  I called a second time and was told the same thing.  They told me that for Maui the date goes up to Dec 14th, 2006 for receiving ACs.

-Jean


----------



## toni3063 (Apr 29, 2006)

Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I just reserved a 2 bedroom at BeachPlace for $832.48 after taxes.  That's cheaper than what the MF's are for this place, and it's a true New Years week to boot.



Clemson Fan,
Your cc will only be charged the $750.  The computer is not set up to deduct the taxes and fees, however, the "gift of time" is not charged for these.  I purchased 2 last week and was only charged the price quoted in the email.
Toni


----------



## jmatias (Apr 29, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> I just called II about whether I would receive a AC for picking up a Maui Gift of time week with check-in on Dec 31st and was told no AC for that date.  I called a second time and was told the same thing.  They told me that for Maui the date goes up to Dec 14th, 2006 for receiving ACs.
> 
> -Jean




That's interesting.....I would of thought that any Maui week would get an AC.


----------



## Retired TSO (Apr 29, 2006)

I booked a week at Ocean Pointe and was told to expect an AC in a couple days


----------



## camachinist (Apr 29, 2006)

Since it appears most folks exchange these stays, for any who have actually stayed on them in the past, and participate in MR, have you received stay points/night credits for your stay? IIRC, the rules limit such points/credits to publicly available rates. But, some properties don't always follow the rules 

Pat


----------



## Sunny4me (Apr 29, 2006)

Retired TSO,

Did the Marriott rep you deposited with tell you this, or did you call II and they told you?

Edit:  I just called II to inquire about this, and before I got off the phone I could see the AC in my account.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 29, 2006)

toni3063 said:
			
		

> Clemson Fan,
> Your cc will only be charged the $750. The computer is not set up to deduct the taxes and fees, however, the "gift of time" is not charged for these. I purchased 2 last week and was only charged the price quoted in the email.
> Toni


 
It gets even better.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 29, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> I just called II about whether I would receive a AC for picking up a Maui Gift of time week with check-in on Dec 31st and was told no AC for that date. I called a second time and was told the same thing. They told me that for Maui the date goes up to Dec 14th, 2006 for receiving ACs.
> 
> -Jean


 
I'd bet more than anything you would get an AC for that week.  You probably just spoke with the wrong folks.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 29, 2006)

I got the one bedroom this morning at TimberLodge and am keeping it.  I tried to get the 2 bedroom unit, but they were gone by that time.  Who got my two bedroom unit ! ! ! ?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 30, 2006)

Just a thought...

Apparently, anyone (Marriott owner) who knows the web page for this offer can use it to secure these properties for "The Gift of Time".  They probably don't filter out people at the point of purchase.  You can't find it by searching the Vacation Club site (at least I couldn't), you have to know it.  But if you do know it, then you can probably make a purchase, even if you haven't recieved  the "Gift of Time" email from Marriott.  Loose lips sinks ships...:ignore:


----------



## Noelle (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22592

Above is a link to a recent post that explains the pecking order for receiving The Gift of Time emails.  Unfortunately I only own 1 Marriott week so far and so am not expecting to get the link emailed to me.    ...... Noelle


----------



## ml855 (Apr 30, 2006)

jmatias said:
			
		

> That's interesting.....I would of thought that any Maui week would get an AC.




I spoke with two reps and was told the same thing.  I was told that at this time no AC but as we get closer to the date than they were sure this date would open up and receive an AC.  Right now for Maui the date only went up to Dec 14th, according to both reps.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 30, 2006)

Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I'd bet more than anything you would get an AC for that week.  You probably just spoke with the wrong folks.




I spoke with 2 II reps on 2 separate phone calls and was told the same thing.  We were going to deposit this week anyway in order to receive 2 weeks for one, but since they wouldn't give an AC we decided to pass on purchasing at Maui, but did purchase at BeachPlace Towers.  

We needed an extra week for 2007, the gift of time is a great way to pick up an extra week.  Hopefully I won't be disappointment and I'll be able to receive the exchange I need for 2007.

-Jean


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Just a thought...
> 
> Apparently, anyone (Marriott owner) who knows the web page for this offer can use it to secure these properties for "The Gift of Time". They probably don't filter out people at the point of purchase. You can't find it by searching the Vacation Club site (at least I couldn't), you have to know it. But if you do know it, then you can probably make a purchase, even if you haven't recieved the "Gift of Time" email from Marriott. Loose lips sinks ships...:ignore:


 
I had to enter my Marriott Rewards #.  Maybe they cross reference it that way?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2006)

[_Edited to delete link to a website not intended for public dissemination._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## floyddl (Apr 30, 2006)

Clemson Fan, It might be better to share that info discreetly rather than posting on the board for all.  That kind of defeats the purpose of the system that Marriott is using.

[_Edited to delete quoted link - for consistency with edit to above post._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## seatrout (Apr 30, 2006)

last year calender also have and extra week too.  I did not recieve  the email last year but recieved it this year.  Did anyone have the same experience. ??Next time this would happen again is in 2010 from my calender so we should enjoy it.

Also the AC expired 1 years from the date of deposit.  I am waiting till August to deposit so that I could use the AC for some summer week.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> Clemson Fan, It might be better to share that info discreetly rather than posting on the board for all. That kind of defeats the purpose of the system that Marriott is using.


 
I'd rather just share it with the TUG community who have shared many loopholes with me that I've benefited from.

Besides, it's not my fault Marriott hasn't put something in place to ensure that only qualified MVCI owners can get these weeks.  That defeats the purpose of the system that Marriott is using much more than me just sharing the website.  I wonder how many non-MVCI owners that may work for MVCI have taken advantage of this? At least on this BB, the vast majority of readers are MVCI owners.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 30, 2006)

I Wouldn't have included the link.  Dave, what do you think?


----------



## ann824 (Apr 30, 2006)

It says on the Marriott website after you reserve, that it is for MVCI owners and reservations of non-owners will be cancelled.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 30, 2006)

I think we're talking about Marriotters that can now step out of turn...


----------



## calgal (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought a week at Ocean Point (12/31-1/6)  that I plan to deposit and exchange. If I do as seatrout plans, and save the deposit until August so that I can use the AC next summer, will the week have lost trading power vs. depositing it now? Will they still be offering ACs?

Second question, with so many Marriott owners purchasing wk 53s for trading purposes, will that weaken the trade power of these otherwise premium weeks?


----------



## floyddl (Apr 30, 2006)

Last year they put it on the MVCI web site for anyone after they worked thru the order.  But you had to call to get it.  The link is now there for anyone to use whether they are entitled to it or not.  You can spin it how you like but it is not right.  If you want to share with someone via email that's fine but.......


----------



## seatrout (Apr 30, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I bought a week at Ocean Point (12/31-1/6)  that I plan to deposit and exchange. If I do as seatrout plans, and save the deposit until August so that I can use the AC next summer, will the week have lost trading power vs. depositing it now? Will they still be offering ACs?
> 
> Second question, with so many Marriott owners purchasing wk 53s for trading purposes, will that weaken the trade power of these otherwise premium weeks?



I talk to the II rep. and according to him so long as we deposit greater than 60 days out, the is no loss in trading power.  
I believe that an earlier request will overpower a later request.  Thus unless you have a request in mind, the deposit can wait.  For me, I bought 3 of those OP week and already have all my vacation for this year planned.  Thus getting back 3 AC that expire in April would be a waste.

These week are premium week  to the general public so I don't see how we would significantly weaken the power. After released by the general Marriott pool I think outside II will swap them up. I also purchase other week and plan to use them as well.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2006)

floyddl said:
			
		

> If you want to share with someone via email that's fine but.......


 
So, it’s OK for me to share it through e-mail with somebody who’s not “entitled” to it, but it’s not OK for me to share it on a BB read almost exclusively by MVCI owners?  If this loophole truly exists, then I could theoretically share this website through e-mail with my parents and siblings who are not MVCI owners and they could book these weeks and it would be OK as long as it’s done discretely?

It’s an open website no matter how you want to spin it.  If MVCI was so concerned with fairly distributing these weeks as some people are here, then they easily could’ve password protected it requiring one to use the same user name and password they do to get on their online accounts.  There’s a multitude of ways MVCI could’ve chosen to ensure these weeks were being booked by only the people who met their criteria.  If they chose not to, then I’m not going to worry about it.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 30, 2006)

As I get older and older, things like this become simpler and simpler, more back and white.  If I see people break into line ahead of me at the movie theather, it's easy to see that it is just plain wrong.  It's hard to rationalize your way out of that.

Marriott will possibly correct this the next year there is a "Gift of Time" (2010?).  In the mean time it's the honor system.  I saw a flaw in the system, but I didn't take advantage of it.  Maybe I should have kept my laptop shut...:ignore:


----------



## camachinist (Apr 30, 2006)

A couple of points: (Dave can correct me, if I'm wrong)

Marriott owners comprise a tiny fraction of TUG members, and an even smaller fraction of those who read this bulletin board.

Every person who didn't receive an e-mail and books one of these intervals removes it from availability for someone who did receive the e-mail, under the current setup. This is very different than a e-mail point/miles promo, where no other party receives a negative result (perhaps except the promotion grantor) if we all share targeted e-mails.

By posting and then defending the position of wide disemmination, the poster most assuredly won't find themselves included in private e-mail round-robins, since their position on such matters is now widely known. 

I received my notification from Marriott regarding this very early on the morning of April 28 (about 2 am PDT) and this is my first post regarding my notification. I wasn't going to ( and didn't) post about the existence of it, much less the method by which to attain it. I trust Marriott sent myself and other owners so targeted notice for its own reasons, and I'll bet there were others notified before myself.

Glad to see a lot of folks got some great deals. I also noticed no one had any council regarding points earning on this rate. I guess it's too late now 

Pat


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 30, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> As I get older and older, things like this become simpler and simpler, more back and white. If I see people break into line ahead of me at the movie theather, it's easy to see that it is just plain wrong. It's hard to rationalize your way out of that.
> 
> Marriott will possibly correct this the next year there is a "Gift of Time" (2010?). In the mean time it's the honor system. I saw a flaw in the system, but I didn't take advantage of it. Maybe I should have kept my laptop shut...:ignore:


 
Gary,

I agree with you to either call it black or white.  I happenned to call it a way you didn't agree with.

I don't like this in-between argument though that it's OK to share it amongst "non-qualified" owners through e-mail, but not here on a Marriott BB.

I'm actually surprised how many people have taken exception to this.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> By posting and then defending the position of wide disemmination, the poster most assuredly won't find themselves included in private e-mail round-robins, since their position on such matters is now widely known.


 
I can't remember ever being part of an e-mail round robin before that provided useful information, so this "punishment" shouldn't hurt.

I shared information with people I don't really know which gets hammerred.  I'm really dissapointed a lot of folks have taken such a negative position on this as I've found this BB as a great place for information in the past.  Maybe that's all changing.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Marriott owners comprise a tiny fraction of TUG members, and an even smaller fraction of those who read this bulletin board.


 
I'd bet that 90% of the regulars who read this Marriott BB on TUG (not the TUG BB in general) are MVCI owners.  Then, of the ones who aren't owners, they are probably either, Marriott employees, brokers, or newbies thinking very strongly about buying into MVCI.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> [_Edited to delete link to a website not intended for public dissemination._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


 
Dave M,

Did I break a TUG rule? Is TUG now considered the "public"? I'm actually rather disappointed in that decision as I feel you're favoring other people's opinion only more than mine.


----------



## Shorty (May 1, 2006)

Hey Clem,

I own two Hawaii Marriotts (Ko Olina). I have not received any email from Marriott. Do I not own enough for them acknowledge me? Since I gave not received a message, and everyone is choosing to talk very cryptically about this, I have no idea what everyone is talking about.


----------



## lovearuba (May 1, 2006)

I'm one of those who tried the link, however Marriott does have a control in place to prevent my account number from using it so no real harm was done.  Thought I would share that to stop this debate.  If I could get in, I wouldn't book it any way.  I don't think its that great an offer.  Have a great day


----------



## camachinist (May 1, 2006)

Signed in under my MIL's account, which assuredly is not an owner of our timeshares, I can get to the "complete reservation" screen, which has her personal information on it. Since the reservation is charged upon completion, I'm not going to complete it, but it seems that any security measures would be evident before getting to this point. I tried this for a couple of resorts, not just where we own. It would seem that, if Marriott was controlling this from the back end, offline, it would surely make a lot more work for them. Perhaps it already has 

For *Shorty*, this discussion is about the intervals that MVCI resorts reserve for themselves (check your governing documents for more info) and which they offer for a very reasonable price periodically to some owners. We have never been notified before and own two developer intervals at NCV. I have no idea what criteria they use but would assume that the "most loyal" owners are notified first, and then so on and so forth. FWIW, after MVCI changed their web site, I found the e-mail listing in our account to be mangled and it took a number of attempts to get it to list correctly. During that time, we didn't receive any e-mail from MVCI. Just something to check, as well as the spam/bulk box of your e-mail client.

For general consumption, as someone who operates his own forum (unrelated to travel or timesharing) I can definitely say (from my own logs) that a very tiny fraction of people (about 8-10%) who are members actually post and and these posters are an even smaller fraction of the much larger audience which reads and are not members. 

I've also had the good fortune (or misfortune perhaps) of finding and posting deals (hotel error rates mostly) on FlyerTalk, and am used to these ethical debates. I now share my finds privately as a result, and am part of one "underground" on that forum (there are many). I assume the same exists here on TUG, though I haven't had much exposure. As Dave once explained to me when I was new here, this is a community, and I needed to pay attention to and respect the community's sensibilities in my postings, even if my personal philosophy differed. Sometime's it's hard 

Well, given the timestamp of this posting, I guess the cat's out of the bag as to when mileage runners do their work  Happy hunting!

Pat


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

Shorty said:
			
		

> Hey Clem,
> 
> I own two Hawaii Marriotts (Ko Olina). I have not received any email from Marriott. Do I not own enough for them acknowledge me? Since I gave not received a message, and everyone is choosing to talk very cryptically about this, I have no idea what everyone is talking about.


 
Hey Shorty,

I own two Marriott's also and did get the message I think on Friday.  I don't know why you didn't get it.  I'm not in the habit of sending personal e-mails to strangers, but I'll post the website later today on http://www.timeshareforums.com.  I still have to register there and I don't have time to do it right now.

I used to be a strict TUGger, but now that I got censored for no clear reason, I'll go ahead and give them a try.  I appreciate Pat's post, but I still don't feel I have broken any of TUG's rules.  I posted a non affiliated website (or did I?), that was not vulgar or self serving in any way.  I guess other people's opinions here count more than mine.  Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## lovearuba (May 1, 2006)

Clemson is right, nothing was done wrong, there's no restrictions from posting the link she sent.  Marriott should have their own controls and I still believe they do.  Like I said I tried it and on a number of not that great resorts, used my marriott number and it said to remove the discount code which I was not very comfortable with.  If I used the discount code there was no availability so I have to assume Marriott wants your number and if you don't have a valid one (by their guidelines for this special) then you cant bypass the control.  I would be interested in hearing from anyone who could actually book and did not receive the email.


----------



## camachinist (May 1, 2006)

> I'm not in the habit of sending personal e-mails to strangers, but I'll post the website later today on http://www.timeshareforums.com. I still have to register there and I don't have time to do it right now.



Enjoy TSF! I'm on pretty good terms with the Marriott forum moderator over there  



> If I used the discount code there was no availability so I have to assume Marriott wants your number and if you don't have a valid one (by their guidelines for this special) then you cant bypass the control. I would be interested in hearing from anyone who could actually book and did not receive the email.



As I posted prior, I did this using (logged into) another account I control (for convenience) but is in the name of a relative (my wife's mother) who has no relationship with MVCI whatsoever. Not only was there availability, I was one click away from purchase at both our resort and a couple in Florida. The purchase page came up with her name, address, phone # and MRP#. I have no explanation for this or your experience. Marriott can be mysterious at times...

Pat


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Marriott points for Gift of Time purchase*

I don't think this has been asked, but if I bought the gift of time with my new Marriott Visa, am I going to get 5 X Marriott points?

Regards
Joe


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Enjoy TSF! I'm on pretty good terms with the Marriott forum moderator over there


 
Pat,

I had to LOL and just noticed that.  Like I stated before, I've never really spent any significant time off of TUG.

I understand respecting the communities sensibilities and I don't think I've ever been rude or vulgar to anybody here.  I posted that website to help out fellow TUGgers who I've never met before.  There was no personal gain in it for me at all.

I still don't understand why this has been censored here on TUG as I'm not sure I broke any TUG rule?  It's like TUG has taken the stance to protect MVCI and certain MVCI owners who have differrent opinions than mine rather than just protecting TUGgers in general.  IMO, that greatly limits our ability to have any trully open discussions about MVCI.


----------



## ann824 (May 1, 2006)

camachinist said:
			
		

> Enjoy TSF! I'm on pretty good terms with the Marriott forum moderator over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you purchase the confirmation page clearly states that the offer is for MVCI owners and that all other confirmations will be cancelled.  It would be interesting to see if anyone has tried it and Marriott has cancelled it.


----------



## Dave M (May 1, 2006)

*Why I deleted the link....*

I have received an e-mail message from a TUGger complaining about my deletion of the link for the Gift of Time program. I also note Clemson Fan's concern above about my deletion of his post. 

Thus, here is my thinking on the matter.

The terms of the MVCI site make it pretty clear that any content on that site that's not readily available to the general public is restricted in its use. Also, the linked page, although it doesn't have a password, clearly states at the bottom of the page that it's "Marriott Proprietary Information". 

The "password" to the Gift of Time page was the link in the e-mail that some of us have received from Marriott. That's as much of a password as if we were sent the word "Marriott" as a password and we shared that with everyone! Without the link in that message, the general public can't access that page. Sure, a hacker could. But that same hacker could probably get around a simple password, too. 

I deleted the link primarily because there are some legal issues associated with publishing the link. TUG doesn't care to get caught up in those legal issues. It's for that same reason that when someone copies and posts an entire newspaper article (obviously copyrighted), we routinely delete most of the article from the post, so as to comply with copyright rules, even though an argument might be made that an article in the public domain, copied over and over again on various sites, might lose its copyright protection.

One of my Marriott contacts called their view to my attention and requested that we delete the link.

Because of (1) the respect that I have for Marriott and their program, (2) the help and useful information that they are willing to share with us for the benefit of TUGgers from time to time and (3) the questionable legal issue, it was an easy decision for me to delete the link.

Unrelated to my reasons for the deletion, I also believe that by taking a stance of "I don't care about Marriott's orderly invitation process, I'll post the link anyway", we openly invite Marriott to make future changes to the program that none of us will like.

The e-mail we received from Marriott was intended for those who have received it thus far and only for them. Treating it otherwise seems disrespectful to all. Again, that's just my opinion and not related to the reasons for deleting the link. Thus, anyone can thumb a nose at the program by posting the link elsewhere, but not at TUG.


----------



## camachinist (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Marriott points for Gift of Time purchase*

Yes, and I believe it is three points....wait, did they upgrade that to 5 with that new VISA card? Oy vey! 

I'm still curious about stay points....no answer on that yet? That's much more significant, especially for elites.

Pat


----------



## camachinist (May 1, 2006)

ann824 said:
			
		

> Once you purchase the confirmation page clearly states that the offer is for MVCI owners and that all other confirmations will be cancelled.  It would be interesting to see if anyone has tried it and Marriott has cancelled it.


OK, that makes sense. I will try it. Maybe MIL will get lucky and get to keep the VISA MRP's  

Pat


----------



## jazzfan (May 1, 2006)

I was also curious why I had not received a notice about this offer so I called Marriott directly.  The representative said the offer was open to any owner and there was no tiered system as to what owners it was sent to.  He gave me the website information over the phone so it appears any owner can now get the information if they don't already have it.


----------



## Island_Hopper (May 1, 2006)

Hey guys, I finally decided to reserve a week.  I'm not sure yet if I'm going to use it myself or trade it.  If I decide to trade it, would I need to call Owner Services or Interval in order to have the unit show up in my Interval account?


----------



## ml855 (May 1, 2006)

Island_Hopper said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I finally decided to reserve a week.  I'm not sure yet if I'm going to use it myself or trade it.  If I decide to trade it, would I need to call Owner Services or Interval in order to have the unit show up in my Interval account?





Call the Marriott desk at II.  You need the confirmation number and they will add the week to your account.


----------



## Island_Hopper (May 1, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> Call the Marriott desk at II.  You need the confirmation number and they will add the week to your account.



Will do...thanks for the info.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Why I deleted the link....*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> One of my Marriott contacts called their view to my attention and requested that we delete the link.
> 
> Because of (1) the respect that I have for Marriott and their program, (2) the help and useful information that they are willing to share with us for the benefit of TUGgers from time to time and (3) the questionable legal issue, it was an easy decision for me to delete the link.


 
I really hope that’s true and Marriott insiders are sharing “inside” information for the benefit of all TUGgers and not just a select few who are in a closed e-mail forum.  Otherwise, if Marriott insiders were sharing insider information with a select few TUGgers without being shared to all on the BB’s, then Marriott would be exercising de facto editorial control over this BB.

This is just a comment only.  I honestly respect Dave a great deal and I believe what he says to be TRUE.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Why I deleted the link....*



			
				Dave M said:
			
		

> Unrelated to my reasons for the deletion, I also believe that by taking a stance of "I don't care about Marriott's orderly invitation process, I'll post the link anyway", we openly invite Marriott to make future changes to the program that none of us will like.


 
I disagree with this b/c I'm not afraid of Marriott making changes that are probably needed.  The system appears to be flawed b/c it appears that I can just send the weblink to whomever I like who may not be a MVCI owner and they can then make a reservation.  If that's the case, then I'd just rather share it with TUGgers who've provided me with some great information in the past.  I'd rather have a TUGger take advantage of a deal then some Marriott insider who may not even own a MVCI interest.  Some people may like that and may not want to see it changed.

I actually love MVCI and the properties that we've been to.  I have no problem praising them and their associates and have done so many times.  However, I don't like seeing them put a system into place (albeit a bonus week system) that is open for their own people to take advantage of rather then who it was intended for.  If that's the case, I'd rather just let the cat out of the bag.

Ultimately, they do own the weeks and they can do with them as they please which pretty much lays waste to my above arguments.  If they choose to intend it for their own people, then so be it.  

If I were to be honest with myself, a lot of this stems from my frustration with their reservation system which I think is highly flawed and open to insider abuse that I really have been giving Marriott a hard time about fixing.  I've gone into that enough elsewhere.  

So, I'm happy I got what I got and I won't post the link elsewhere.


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 1, 2006)

I've received a lot of e-mails from TUGgers now asking me for the link.  I'm sorry folks, but I'm going to move on from this situation and thread and not e-mail the link out.  

I'd suggest that you call your VOA or another MVCI rep to get it through official channels.

Best wishes and best of luck!


----------



## Sunny4me (May 1, 2006)

If you own a Marriott but did not receive an email, call Owner Services and ask to be put through to a Gift of Time Specialist.  Anyone owning at least one Marriott is permitted to book these weeks from what I understand.


----------



## squiggle (May 1, 2006)

Is there a limit on how many you can reserve? I guessed the link and got an Ocean Pointe OV - all the OF are gone - will be using it - thanks to GaryDouglas for making that comment -


----------



## Dave M (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Why I deleted the link....*



			
				Clemson Fan said:
			
		

> I really hope that’s true and Marriott insiders are sharing “inside” information for the benefit of all TUGgers and not just a select few who are in a closed e-mail forum.


If there is a closed or secret e-mail group, I'm not on it.

I think anyone who follows this forum regularly has likely noticed that occasionally I correct some information others have posted, make an announcement regarding timing or details of a new Marriott project or provide some other new info. Occasinally that info comes from another TUGger. Often it comes from other respected sources. 

To the best of my knowledge, I don't get any useful information about Marriott's timeshare program that isn't shared on this forum.


----------



## rsackett (May 2, 2006)

I just reserved an Ocean Pointe OV.  I will most likley deposit it with II.  I hope I can get an AC with it.


----------



## jmatias (May 2, 2006)

FYI,

Was told the Grand Chateau doesn't receive an AC for deposit.


----------



## Dewnay (May 2, 2006)

I called Interval International about depositing weeks acquired through the "Gift of Time" offer. They told me that I could only bank weeks at resorts where I own intervals. Their system doesn't allow deposit of weeks at locations where I don't have ownership.

Could someone confirm this?


----------



## Dave M (May 2, 2006)

See post #56 in this thread.


----------



## Dewnay (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. That's where I received this information, the Marriott Desk at II. So if I want to use the week, no problem. But if I want to deposit it, I can only deposit weeks at my own resort. Does it make sense to purchase a week at Ko Olina at $1,100 just to bank it?


----------



## Dave M (May 2, 2006)

Oops! Sorry about my incorrect response. I had my head buried, apparently!

You can make your reservation for the Gift of Time week either online or via phone with Marriott Owner Services. 

No matter which way you do it, next talk to an Owner Services rep, who can deposit your week for you. Home resort or other resort. Guaranteed!


----------



## cwtkm3 (May 2, 2006)

I received an AC for a Grand Chateau week.


----------



## calgal (May 2, 2006)

I purchased a week at a resort I do not own. I assume it would be problematic to deposit into SFX, since I am not an owner there. It might be construed as depositing a rental week.


----------



## camachinist (May 2, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I purchased a week at a resort I do not own. I assume it would be problematic to deposit into SFX, since I am not an owner there. It might be construed as depositing a rental week.


SFX is familar with this Marriott program. You may wish to ask Mark about it over on TSF.

I imagine all they would need to do is confirm the reservation with Marriott, after you provide them with the reservation confirmation number. Depositing with them should be no different than with II, as you can deposit one of these intervals with them, even if the resort isn't in your account.

Pat


----------



## mpizza (May 3, 2006)

Thank you again Tuggers!  I ignored this thread because I have a surplus of weeks, but last night I had some free time, read this thread and a lightbulb came on.  My daughter and future SIL asked if I would try to get a Marriott Hawaii week for their honeymoon in September 2007.   I wanted to accomodate them, but had angst about trading my best TS (only another Tugger would understand) in order to have sufficient trade power.     Today I purchased a Wk 53 in Hawaii and will request a trade back for their honeymoon.  Now I feel more secure that the trade will come in, and my family can still enjoy our home resort this summer.  I love learning from the experts on how to play this game, one happy Tugger am I.

Now somebody stop me from buying another one!

Maria


----------



## ml855 (May 3, 2006)

I purchased a BeachPlace Towers week and was told I would also receive an AC.  How long does it take for the AC to be placed in my II account?  How long should I wait before calling the VC?

Thanks,
Jean


----------



## Retired TSO (May 3, 2006)

ml855 said:
			
		

> I purchased a BeachPlace Towers week and was told I would also receive an AC.  How long does it take for the AC to be placed in my II account?  How long should I wait before calling the VC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jean




Once you deposit to II, they get back to you with an AC in 3-5 days. If not, a call would not hurt to remind them....


----------



## 2hokies (May 3, 2006)

We bought a Ocean Pointe week and were told we would *NOT* get an AC (Yes, we deposited it.)  Do you think we should call back and ask a different person??  Should we call Owner Services (They were the ones who told me I didn't qualify) or II?  Thanks a million!


----------



## californiagirl (May 3, 2006)

This happened to me today exactly!!   I purchased Ocean Pointe (not my home resort) and deposited it early this AM and was told by Kersha at II that I did not qualify for an AC because this is not my home resort!!

Did I miss something?   Please let us know if we should call back and ask someone else.

Lisa


----------



## ml855 (May 3, 2006)

We were thinking of purchasing a Maui week since we own there, and we were told the same thing, no AC for Dec 31st check-in, so we didn't purchase.  I called back and ask about BeachPlace Towers and was told that yes I would receive an AC for my deposit.  I purchased on Saturday and deposited on Monday and haven't received my AC yet.  I'll call tomorrow and speak with the same II rep. and hopefully she'll be able to give me my AC.


----------



## californiagirl (May 3, 2006)

Follow up comment:  Kersha at II said that if this was my home resort, I would get an AC.  So they are being offered, I just don't get one!

Lisa


----------



## rsackett (May 3, 2006)

If I do not get an AC for my OP I will not deposit it.  I may trade it later.  I'm waiting to get word if SFX can take the week,  If not I may try a direct trade with someone I trust.

ml855 said:
"...I called back and ask about BeachPlace Towers and was told that yes I would receive an AC for my deposit. I purchased on Saturday and deposited on Monday and haven't received my AC yet. I'll call tomorrow and speak with the same II rep. and hopefully she'll be able to give me my AC."

I do not understand wht II would treat BeachpPlace different than OP.  I hope you get your AC, but I have had II give me false info before, only to find out it was not true after it was too late!

Ray


----------



## 2hokies (May 4, 2006)

We bought our extra week to use for trading, and the AC would have been an extra perk.  We didn't buy it thinking we would definitely get one.  Might try calling someone else and asking, but if I get my desired trade in the end, I'll be happy. :whoopie:


----------



## Retired TSO (May 4, 2006)

californiagirl said:
			
		

> This happened to me today exactly!!   I purchased Ocean Pointe (not my home resort) and deposited it early this AM and was told by Kersha at II that I did not qualify for an AC because this is not my home resort!!
> 
> Did I miss something?   Please let us know if we should call back and ask someone else.
> 
> Lisa


Lisa, I purchased an Ocean Point and it is NOT my home resort. I already received my AC, so if I were you I will call II....Good Luck.


----------



## californiagirl (May 4, 2006)

I just received verification from II that I do get an AC for my deposit.  See my new thread about miscommunication with II.  Too funny!  Thank you tuggers for your help.

Lisa


----------



## rsackett (May 5, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> I purchased a week at a resort I do not own. I assume it would be problematic to deposit into SFX, since I am not an owner there. It might be construed as depositing a rental week.



I read this on a different forum.  I hope quoting it is not a violation of BBS rules.

_"I am one of the Marriott owners who purchased a week 53 gift of time week at a resort I don't own (Marriott Ocean Pointe). It begins with checkin 12/31. Today I called the Marriott Customer Service dept . My rep checked with supervisor Jason who stated that as long as the independent exchange co. wanted the week I would be free to deposit it with them."_

I have not confirmed this info myself, but it may offer an alternitive to II.

Ray


----------



## calgal (May 5, 2006)

Tha above was my post and I don't mind at all being quoted. I still haven't done anything with the week because I am weighing SFX and the 3 for 1 bonus offer vs II and the AC offer. I can't decide which one is better for my family. We always need a 2 BR and always need a school holiday week except during the summer. With SFX, if I add the $399 bonus week and the $149 2BR upgrade, the cost is not so inexpensive. I would have until 12/31/07 to use the bonus weeks. With II, the AC is only $299 total for a 2BR, but the AC expires in 1 year from issuance. Like a good tugger, I am already planned out 1 year for vacations, with the exception of Easter week 2007 which is excluded by both exchange companies anyway. I am very happy to have such a prime week to exchange with, and great options, but wish it was easier for me to make decisions.


----------



## short (May 5, 2006)

calgal said:
			
		

> Tha above was my post and I don't mind at all being quoted. I still haven't done anything with the week because I am weighing SFX and the 3 for 1 bonus offer vs II and the AC offer. I can't decide which one is better for my family. We always need a 2 BR and always need a school holiday week except during the summer. With SFX, if I add the $399 bonus week and the $149 2BR upgrade, the cost is not so inexpensive. I would have until 12/31/07 to use the bonus weeks. With II, the AC is only $299 total for a 2BR, but the AC expires in 1 year from issuance. Like a good tugger, I am already planned out 1 year for vacations, with the exception of Easter week 2007 which is excluded by both exchange companies anyway. I am very happy to have such a prime week to exchange with, and great options, but wish it was easier for me to make decisions.



I am not totally sure but I do not believe SFX is offering bonus weeks for 2006 deposits anymore.  Week 53 by definition is a 2006 deposit.  You should verify this before you you get to much further in your decision making.

Short


----------



## camachinist (May 5, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> I am not totally sure but I do not believe SFX is offering bonus weeks for 2006 deposits anymore.  Week 53 by definition is a 2006 deposit.  You should verify this before you you get to much further in your decision making.
> 
> Short


I think she did, IIRC. It was an overlap week (New years)...

Pat


----------



## seatrout (May 5, 2006)

What is SFX ??

How do I exchage in it and the advantage over II


----------



## camachinist (May 6, 2006)

seatrout said:
			
		

> What is SFX ??
> 
> How do I exchage in it and the advantage over II


Independent exchange company...

http://sfx-resorts.com/

Same basic concept as II, just some different nuances and price points. Type SFX into TUG's search engine to learn more. One of its execs answers questions on another timshare forum that some of us use.

Pat


----------

